# Worldfirst Königskill



## Ascían (6. April 2009)

Grad drauf aufmerksam geworden:



> Today on Karak Eight Peaks, the Third Realm alliance (comprised of the guilds Fracture, XXI Grams, Bloodline, Eclipse team, Legio Sicarius, Shorties) managed to deliver the final blow to the Empire for the first time in the world. They brought down Emperor Karl Franz, sending him to a cage in the Inevitable City.



*Gratulation hierzu!* 14 Stunden City Raid sind nicht so einfach.


Quelle mit Screenshots vom Loot / Lineup / Encounter:

http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...ad.php?t=275611

Kommentar des Raidleiters:



> Dropped around 8-10 setparts, 24 man instance.
> Tank NEEDS full Warlord, not possible without.



Quelle: http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...ad.php?t=275602


----------



## ProGamerrVonSkill (6. April 2009)

GZ echt hammer leistung


----------



## Gortek (6. April 2009)

GZ.......aber 14h am Stück.......ne, das werde ich wohl nie erleben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cheers


----------



## DeeeRoy (6. April 2009)

Gortek schrieb:


> GZ.......aber 14h am Stück.......ne, das werde ich wohl nie erleben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab ich mir auch gedacht. Nicht in diesem Leben...

Aber echt super Leistung. GZ von mir...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrall13 (6. April 2009)

Gz, find ich sehr geil und macht mir gerade richtig Lust Warhammer zu kaufen...

Aber geht es nicht das man da mehrere KT´s invitet und den sozusagen "schneller" umhauen kann(denke ja Kampf hat nichmal ne Stunde gedauert aber durch Vorbereitung, wipes, etc) ooder ist das instanziert?


----------



## Lari (6. April 2009)

Der Encounter, als absolutes High End in WAR, scheint ja nicht allzuschwer zu sein. Hat jemand den Königskampf hier im Buffed.de Forum schon gesehen?


----------



## heretik (6. April 2009)

Thrall13 schrieb:


> Aber geht es nicht das man da mehrere KT´s invitet und den sozusagen "schneller" umhauen kann(denke ja Kampf hat nichmal ne Stunde gedauert aber durch Vorbereitung, wipes, etc) ooder ist das instanziert?



Du musst noch ne Menge über MMORPG-Communities lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn eine Gilde oder eine Allianz die Möglichkeit hat, was ohne Hilfe zu schaffen, dann wird das auch immer ohne Hilfe durchgezogen. Sonst müsste man ja Ruhm und Loot mit den Noobs (also allen außerhalb der Gilde/Allianz) teilen.

Davon abgesehen ist der Endboss in ner 24er-Instanz.


----------



## Ascían (6. April 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Der Encounter, als absolutes High End in WAR, scheint ja nicht allzuschwer zu sein. Hat jemand den Königskampf hier im Buffed.de Forum schon gesehen?



Ist nicht mehr kitebar.


Und @ Thrall: Der Kampf ist instanziert für 24 Spieler, die mind. 4 Teile vom Kriegsherren-Set haben müssen. Der Tank braucht sogar full Kriegsherren.


----------



## ProGamerrVonSkill (6. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Du musst noch ne Menge über MMORPG-Communities lernen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sonst würde man mit den noobs wipen


----------



## Thrall13 (6. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Du musst noch ne Menge über MMORPG-Communities lernen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Diese instanz zählt aber nicht zu den 3 von denen ich bis jetzt gehört hab oder^^?

Hmm dachte ist so ne Hauptstadt in die jeder hineinmarschieren kann ( auch wenn er nicht gerade erfolgreich ist), dh es wird auch keine RvR kämpfe( also Spieler der anderen Fraktion eigentlich) dort geben wie?

Und besser ich teil mir den Ruhm mit 24 oder 48 anderen als ich schaff den als Gilde alleine gerademal auf 90 80 % oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Handelt sich hier bestimmt um einen "Pro" KT, denke auf Servern wo derartiges nicht ist würde der Zusammenhalt stärker sein( würde man mit mehr als 24 Mann rein können)


----------



## DeeeRoy (6. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen ist der Endboss in ner 24er-Instanz.



oh, wieder etwas schlauer...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich dachte immer, daß es wie in den anderen Stadt-Instanzen 
aus zwei WB`s besteht. Also 48!


----------



## EisblockError (6. April 2009)

Yeah nice

Ich hoffe das wird die Destro Population erhöhen und beweist, dass selbst die Fraktion mit den schwächeren Klassen dominiert


----------



## EisblockError (6. April 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Der Encounter, als absolutes High End in WAR, scheint ja nicht allzuschwer zu sein. Hat jemand den Königskampf hier im Buffed.de Forum schon gesehen?



Stimmt, den legt jeder mit links, der wurd ja schon sooft gekillt.

Ich hab ihn vorgestern 3 mal nacheinander gekillt.

/ironie off

omg, was für ein Beitrag? sagt nicht schon dass der Firstkill fast ein Jahr nach Release erst ist nicht aus dass das ein Brocken ist?


----------



## Lari (6. April 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Stimmt, den legt jeder mit links, der wurd ja schon sooft gekillt.
> 
> Ich hab ihn vorgestern 3 mal nacheinander gekillt.
> 
> ...


7 Monate und nein: Die Behütung scheint das Problem zu sein, nicht der Kampf selber. Rufrang 65, Dropglück und so ein Spaß. Deswegen fragte ich ja, ob den Kampf selber schon jemand gesehen hat.


----------



## Stancer (6. April 2009)

Auf Erengrad waren wir einmal bei den Unterbossen und die zerlegen nen Lost Vale Tank schon auf übelste Weise. 5000er Hits sind da ganz normal und nebenbei hauen die noch dicke AE raus.

Die Könige sind dann nochma ne Nummer härter...

Also echt starke Leistung

Mal sehen wann die Ordnung nachzieht. Erengrad ist ja gerade auf gutem Wege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (6. April 2009)

Kommentar eines Orderspielers:



> How the hell did you manage that ?
> I thought Cleansing Power and the extra radius on Rain of Fire prevented destruction from achieving anything at all in RvR ?!
> I'm gobsmacked.
> 
> Congrats anyway.



Sehr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xerkxes (6. April 2009)

> How the hell did you manage that ?
> I thought Cleansing Power and the extra radius on Rain of Fire prevented destruction from achieving anything at all in RvR ?!
> I'm gobsmacked.
> 
> Congrats anyway.



/sign

Es hat ihnen wohl keiner gesagt, dass Ordnung imba ist und sie sich gefälligst unterzuordnen haben. /wave heretik


----------



## heretik (6. April 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Kommentar eines Orderspielers:
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Scheinen die Mobs in der Stadt wohl beide Fähigkeiten nicht zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kresse (6. April 2009)

Naja Stancer, ich hoffe mal, dass die Erengrad Destro euch bald wieder in den Hintern treten wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum Kampf selbst kann man die Leute ja nur beglückwünschen.
Ich kenne den Kampf gegen Karl Franz nur aus der Closed Beta, damals konnten wir ihn auch besiegen, und es war sogar ein recht netter Encounter.
Ich bin echt mal gespannt, wann wir das auf einem deutschen Server sehen werden.


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (6. April 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Es hat ihnen wohl keiner gesagt, dass Ordnung imba ist und sie sich gefälligst unterzuordnen haben. /wave heretik



Das zeigt nur eines. Es gibt immer ein paar Leute, die selbst mit Balancepush nichts reißen. Der Einzelfall ändert jedoch nichts an den hier oft besprochenen Tatsachen...

MfG

edit.

Und wie Heretik erwähnte haben Möbse keine der Fähigkeiten.


----------



## xerkxes (6. April 2009)

Hühnerhabicht schrieb:


> Das zeigt nur eines. Es gibt immer ein paar Leute, die selbst mit Balancepush nichts reißen. Der Einzelfall ändert jedoch nichts an den hier oft besprochenen Tatsachen...
> 
> MfG



Die Tatsachen besagen aber auch, dass Zerstörung durchaus die Mittel hat um dagegen zu halten und sich keineswegs verstecken muss. Die Stärken liegen halt anderswo.


----------



## Neduras79 (6. April 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Yeah nice
> 
> Ich hoffe das wird die Destro Population erhöhen und beweist, dass selbst die Fraktion mit den schwächeren Klassen dominiert



Ein Schenkelklopfer


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (6. April 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Die Tatsachen besagen aber auch, dass Zerstörung durchaus die Mittel hat um dagegen zu halten und sich keineswegs verstecken muss. Die Stärken liegen halt anderswo.



Ja... Die Stärke liegt darin auf einem Server zu sein, wo die Order nur von Hausfrauen und Einarmigen gespielt wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## Azddel (6. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Scheinen die Mobs in der Stadt wohl beide Fähigkeiten nicht zu haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das mag sein, aber auch zu den Mobs in der Stadt muss man ja erstmal vordringen.
Korrigiere mich, wenn ich was Falsches behaupte, aber das geht doch nur durch openRvR? Und nein, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Order auf diesem Server ihre Festungen freiwillig hergebeben also nicht verteidigt hat. Vielleicht war sie ja sogar in der Hauptstadt aktiv? Ich kann es nicht sagen, ich war leider nicht dabei.


----------



## heretik (6. April 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Die Tatsachen besagen aber auch, dass Zerstörung durchaus die Mittel hat um dagegen zu halten und sich keineswegs verstecken muss. Die Stärken liegen halt anderswo.



Wo denn, WO, du Labersack? Leg einfach mal die Fakten auf den Tisch anstatt hier wie ein griechisches Orakel dumm rumzusülzen ohne auch nur einen HAUCH Ahnung vom Spiel zu haben.

"Die Stärken von Destro liegen anderswo"
"Ihr habt dafür auch Sachen, die wir nicht haben... welche? Das wisst Ihr selber besser"
"Ordnung ist nicht besser, jammert nicht so"

Du solltest dich ehrlich gesagt schämen, dich vor einer gesammelten Forencommunity ständig so dermaßen zum Vollhorst zu machen. Keine Ahnung ob du dich irgendwie für nen Politiker hältst, der Fragen nach Fakten geschickt ausweicht, aber von meiner Warte aus bist du einfach jemand, der zu faul ist, sich über das Spiel zu informieren, aber trotzdem gern mitredet und dabei immer und immer wieder blöd dasteht mit seinen plumpen Äußerungen (am liebsten mochte ich den Vorwurf, dass ich mir den AE-Detaunt vom Sigmarpriester nur ausgedacht habe... das war bisher der Höhepunkt).

Informier dich oder hör auf mitreden zu wollen.


----------



## heretik (6. April 2009)

Azddel schrieb:


> Das mag sein, aber auch zu den Mobs in der Stadt muss man ja erstmal vordringen.
> Korrigiere mich, wenn ich was Falsches behaupte, aber das geht doch nur durch openRvR? Und nein, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Order auf diesem Server ihre Festungen freiwillig hergebeben also nicht verteidigt hat. Vielleicht war sie ja sogar in der Hauptstadt aktiv? Ich kann es nicht sagen, ich war leider nicht dabei.



Von nem Destro-Spieler, der dabei war:

_There was a small defence force at Reikwald Fort, and a much larger defence at Shining Way. The combined numbers at Shining Way were in fact so large that most felt a server crash was imminent. Sadly for Order, for the first time in K8P Shining Way history, the server didn't crash and the unbelievably bad lag benefitted Destruction on the Lord push. Sucks for Order, but having seen that fort crash for us at least 10 times in the past, I sure aint going to lose any sleep over it.

And if there were no Order in the City PQs, then maybe they should not have all stood outside ganking stragglers during PQ1 and gone inside themselves. There were plenty there._

Scheint also dreimal gut gelaufen zu sein... zuerst, als man das erste Fort relativ günstig holen konnte, dann aufgrund von fiesem Lag im zweiten Fort und zu guter Letzt, weil Ordnung offenbar lieber Nachzügler abgeschlachtet und kleine PQs gefarmt hat als Destro aufzuhalten.


----------



## Azddel (6. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Von nem Destro-Spieler, der dabei war:
> 
> [...]



Danke für die Info.


----------



## Ascían (6. April 2009)

Von einem Destro-Spieler eines anderen Servers:

_gratz

i have order ***** on k8p (bw and wp of course) but im glad order got *****. today i will delete the clowns and create some destro chars to join you._

WTJ wird der neue Volkssport mit WAR.


----------



## heretik (6. April 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> WTJ wird der neue Volkssport mit WAR.



Irgendwie schon grausig sowas, aber mit so nem Mist muss man immer rechnen.


----------



## Skathloc (6. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Von nem Destro-Spieler, der dabei war:
> 
> _There was a small defence force at Reikwald Fort, and a much larger defence at Shining Way. The combined numbers at Shining Way were in fact so large that most felt a server crash was imminent. Sadly for Order, for the first time in K8P Shining Way history, the server didn't crash and the unbelievably bad lag benefitted Destruction on the Lord push. Sucks for Order, but having seen that fort crash for us at least 10 times in the past, I sure aint going to lose any sleep over it.
> 
> ...



War bei uns auf Erengrad auch so das die Destros die Nachzügler gefarmt hatten. Angeblich (ich kann es nicht nachprüfen da ich auf Orderseite bin) gab es Probleme mit dem Portal durch das die Destros eigentlich in die Stadt kommen sollten um sie zu verteidigen. Vielleicht ist der Bug immer noch vorhanden. Mit 1.2.1 sollen ja auch die einseitig leeren Stadtinstanzen wegfallen, da dürfte ein Lock nichtmehr so leicht fallen.


----------



## Geige (6. April 2009)

ganz großes Gz aber 14h raiden ist mir persönlich dann doch zu viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xerkxes (6. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Wo denn, WO, du Labersack? Leg einfach mal die Fakten auf den Tisch anstatt hier wie ein griechisches Orakel dumm rumzusülzen ohne auch nur einen HAUCH Ahnung vom Spiel zu haben.



In jedem Beitrag, der dir nicht passt findest du ein verstecktes "l2p" gegen dich und deine Fraktion aber selber bist du damit überhaupt nicht sparsam.

Ich habs dir schon gesagt, Fakten wurden zur genüge auf den Tisch gelegt aber sie werden von euch sofort abgetan anstatt sich mal darauf zu stützen. Es muss nicht in jedem Beitrag eine Liste der starken Zerstörungsfähigkeiten existieren, die sich als zergentscheidend darstellen könnten.

Jeder Server könnte K8P sein aber der Großteil der Zerstörung wartet offenbar bis es ohne Risiko geht... oder gibt auf... oder rerollt Order... oder twinkt.


----------



## sTereoType (6. April 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> In jedem Beitrag, der dir nicht passt findest du ein verstecktes "l2p" gegen dich und deine Fraktion aber selber bist du damit überhaupt nicht sparsam.
> 
> Ich habs dir schon gesagt, Fakten wurden zur genüge auf den Tisch gelegt aber sie werden von euch sofort abgetan anstatt sich mal darauf zu stützen. Es muss nicht in jedem Beitrag eine Liste der starken Zerstörungsfähigkeiten existieren.
> 
> Jeder Server könnte K8P sein aber der großteil der Zerstörung wartet offenbar bis es ohne Risiko geht.


also ich hab vond einer seite kein einziges stichhaltiges argument gesehen und eine solche liste ebenfalls nicht. liste doch für mich einfach nochmal 2-3 punkte auf wo man wirklich sagen kann ,dadurch hat destro nen vorteil bzw gleicht z.b. den ae stun des BW aus oder die decurse taktik des WP


----------



## Lari (6. April 2009)

Was er meint:
Trotz der Vorteile der Ordnungsklassen haben es die Destros geschafft.
Auf Erengrad wird dann lieber gestreikt, oder man will nicht als Rufspender ins RvR. Was mit Organisation und etwas Glück möglich ist hat man ja jetzt gesehen.


----------



## sTereoType (6. April 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Was er meint:
> Trotz der Vorteile der Ordnungsklassen haben es die Destros geschafft.
> Auf Erengrad wird dann lieber gestreikt, oder man will nicht als Rufspender ins RvR. Was mit Organisation und etwas Glück möglich ist hat man ja jetzt gesehen.


es wär schön wenn er es so meinen würde, aber er bestreitet ja das order vorteile hat und stellt alle destros als weicher/noobs dar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (6. April 2009)

*ironie on*

Ja und da die Ordnung so über ist und es trotzdem nicht schafft sieht man, das auf der Ordnungseite nur Honks spielen....

*Ironie off*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (6. April 2009)

Ich habe seine Posts weitestgehend mitbekommen, ich weiß was du meinst.
Aber dann frage ich mich jetzt einfach mal:
Wie kann es Destro auf einem gut besuchtem Server schaffen, den König zu legen, wenn die Ordnung so spielentscheidende Klassenvorteile hat?
Ich musste zweimal gucken, bis ich realisierte, dass nicht die Ordnung, sondern die Destros siegreich waren.

Die Engländer (Amerikaner?) machen ihre Defizite mit Koordination und Teamplay wett. Auf Erengrad zum Beispiel scheint dies ja ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit zu sein.


----------



## sTereoType (6. April 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Die Engländer (Amerikaner?) machen ihre Defizite mit Koordination und Teamplay wett. Auf Erengrad zum Beispiel scheint dies ja ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit zu sein.


das will ich auch garnicht bestreiten. wie sagt man so schön? Nichts ist unmöglich! zwar hatten sie wie heretik schon gepostet hatte wohl auch etwas glück und die ordnung wollte später wohl auch nicht recht, aber das ist trotzdem noch ne meisterleistung.


----------



## xerkxes (6. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> es wär schön wenn er es so meinen würde, aber er bestreitet ja das order vorteile hat und stellt alle destros als weicher/noobs dar.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bestreite nicht, dass Order Vorteile hat aber ich sehe auch, dass Zerstörung in anderer Form welche hat. Streiker stelle ich in der Tat als Weicheier hin.


----------



## heretik (6. April 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> aber ich sehe auch, dass Zerstörung welche hat



Du siehst sie, bist aber auch nach mehrmaliger direkter Aufforderung nicht in der Lage, sie darzulegen.

Irgendwas passt da nicht.


----------



## xerkxes (6. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Du siehst sie, bist aber auch nach mehrmaliger direkter Aufforderung nicht in der Lage, sie darzulegen.
> 
> Irgendwas passt da nicht.



Versuch mal zu ergründen was du speziell als Barbar kannst, was dein Pendant nicht kann. Vielleicht findest dann einen Vorteil. Und versuch einmal nicht sofort ein "bringt ja nix" zu finden.


----------



## heretik (6. April 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Versuch mal zu ergründen was du speziell als Barbar kannst, was dein Pendant nicht kann. Vielleicht findest dann einen Vorteil.



Ich werd dir deine Arbeit nicht abnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xerkxes (6. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Ich werd dir deine Arbeit nicht abnehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber ich soll sie dir abnehmen?


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Aber ich soll sie dir abnehmen?



Da du mit Orakelsprüchen um dich wirfst und immer nur ein "Ihr wissts schon" dabei raus kommt... Ja...
Du zeigst leider mit deinem Unwillen, das du keinerlei Ahnung hast und nun versuchst das ganze hinaus zu zögern bis die anderen keine Lust mehr haben um dich als "Sieger" hervorzustellen...


----------



## heretik (6. April 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Aber ich soll sie dir abnehmen?



Nein, du sollst entweder anfangen selber mal mit Argumenten anzukommen oder dich schlicht und einfach aus Diskussionen raushalten, wenn du nicht mehr kannst als Spieler ohne jegliche Argumentationsgrundlage von oben herab anzumachen oder mystisch auf Vorteile-von-denen-ich-glaube-dass-Destro-sie-hat zu fabulieren.

Es ist nicht meine Aufgabe BEIDE Seiten der Diskussion zu übernehmen.


----------



## Wuced (6. April 2009)

Da sie ja alle einen gewissen Rufrang haben müßen um die Sets zu tragen Scheien sie ja nicht nur Glück gehabt zu haben.
Also es auf 1 Moral und 1 Taktik zu begrenzen find ich schwach ich benutz die super Taktik nichtmal so wenig Flüche wie es im Game giebt und die machen so wenig Schaden das ich ihn normal immer geheilt bekomm gerad bei 2 Heilern pro Gruppe.
Ich find den Zeloten zb. besser als der Runi allein sein Kick der dich 5-6mal hintereinader trifft is schon cool.
Mfg


----------



## heretik (6. April 2009)

Wuced schrieb:


> Da sie ja alle einen gewissen Rufrang haben müßen um die Sets zu tragen Scheien sie ja nicht nur Glück gehabt zu haben.



Nein, zusätzlich auch Zeit, um den Rang zusammenzufarmen. Aber das wird auch anhand der 14 Stunden Raidzeit schon deutlich.

Und nochmal: Nur weil Ihr den Sinn von bestimmten Taktiken nicht seht und diese nicht verwendet heißt das nicht dass die Taktik nicht zu gut ist. Mythic hat da nicht ohne Grund die Bremse reingehaut.


----------



## Wuced (6. April 2009)

Ich seh den Sinn schon sie ist momentan nur recht unnütz also darin jetzt den Grund allen Übels zu sehen ist etwas übertrieben.
Mfg


----------



## xerkxes (6. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Da du mit Orakelsprüchen um dich wirfst und immer nur ein "Ihr wissts schon" dabei raus kommt... Ja...
> Du zeigst leider mit deinem Unwillen, das du keinerlei Ahnung hast und nun versuchst das ganze hinaus zu zögern bis die anderen keine Lust mehr haben um dich als "Sieger" hervorzustellen...



Ich kann dir sagen was passiert wenn ich jetzt sage, dass der Cone-KD des Barbaren eine der stärksten Fähigkeiten im Spiel ist.

Jemand kommt und sagt, dass er nicht nah genug rankommt und im AE verglüht. Es wird so getan als müsste man im AE stehen und würde förmlich in ihn hineingesaugt.

Wenn aber jemand was von CP sagt ist das niemals nicht konterbar...



Wuced schrieb:


> Ich find den Zeloten zb. besser als der Runi allein sein Kick der dich 5-6mal hintereinader trifft is schon cool.
> Mfg



Da hätten wir was was Order nicht hat. Gleich sagt jemand, dass die Fähigkeit in einem scheiß Baum liegt.  Dass dadurch aber ein paar Sekunden lang kein Ordler im Wirkbereich eine kanalisierte Fähigkeit machen kann wird nicht erwähnt. Das Ding löst nichtmal einen immunity timer aus.

Ich hab einen Zeloten mal im Szenario damit beobachtet, der sich dabei komischerweise bewegen konnte obwohl der tooltip meint, dass er gerootet wird (vielleicht auch spezielle Taktik). Der hat alle Gegner wie ein Schneepflug vor sich hergeschoben.


----------



## heretik (6. April 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Ich kann dir sagen was passiert wenn ich jetzt sage, dass der Cone-KD des Barbaren eine der stärksten Fähigkeiten im Spiel ist.



Die gottlob der Sonnenritter auch hat, nur doppelt so weit.


----------



## Ascían (6. April 2009)

Wieder ein Goldstück aus dem englischen Forum:

_Also think its strange since Order is so OP and K8P have been order dominated for a long time. Patch 1.2 hits and destro takes over the server, raid altdorf multiple times and even kill the king with their underpowered classes.

Or maybe the precived imbalance is not as some destro claims. (On Karak-Norn destro just struck back and hit Altdorf too, cause they bothered comming into t4)_

http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...5602&page=4


----------



## heretik (6. April 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Wieder ein Goldstück aus dem englischen Forum:
> 
> _Also think its strange since Order is so OP and K8P have been order dominated for a long time. Patch 1.2 hits and destro takes over the server, raid altdorf multiple times and even kill the king with their underpowered classes.
> 
> ...



Ich glaub wir haben von diesen hohlen "lernt spielen, destro!"-Phrasendreschern schon genug hier im Forum... ich seh keinen Grund, die auch noch aus anderen Foren zu importieren.


----------



## Ascían (6. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Ich glaub wir haben von diesen hohlen "lernt spielen, destro!"-Phrasendreschern schon genug hier im Forum... ich seh keinen Grund, die auch noch aus anderen Foren zu importieren.



Und ich glaube, es wäre 90% der Destruction lieber gewesen diese Meldung hätte Tchar'zanek betroffen und nicht Karl Franz, damit sie weiter ihre "lol Order so op it hurts"-Taktik fahren können. Und du weisst ja, ich gebe zu dass BWs over the top sind, und Siggis ihre Taktik am besten entfernt bekommen sollten, aber dennoch muss man sagen: Less QQ, more pewpew, dann klappts auch so. Nur Bevölkerungsunterschiede sind teilweise doch recht unbalanced.


----------



## xerkxes (6. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Die gottlob der Sonnenritter auch hat, nur doppelt so weit.



CB hat kürzeren CD und es liegt weiter unten im AE-Skillbaum. Außerdem gibts um einiges mehr CB, die eine riesen Fläche abdecken oder den immunity timer effizient ausnützen können. Dazu kommt, dass der Chosen denselben KD wie der Ritter hat.

Oder wie wärs mit der Tatsache, dass auf Zerstörungsseite mehr Klassen Rüstung reduzieren oder ignorieren können? Das dürfte vor allem für die overpowerten Siggis ärgerlich sein.


----------



## heretik (6. April 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> CB hat kürzeren CD und es liegt weiter unten im AE-Skillbaum. Außerdem gibts um einiges mehr CB, die eine riesen Fläche abdecken oder den immunity timer effizient ausnützen können. Dazu kommt, dass der Chosen denselben KD wie der Ritter hat.



Chosen hat 2 statt 3 Sekunden.

Es gibt MEHR CB? Im Larifarischlaraffenland? Seit dem Disorient-Nerf (der übrigens dahingehend begründet war, dass Destro mit dem AE-Disorient was hatte, was Ordnung nicht hatte, nur zur Info) spielt kein Schwein mehr Barbaren im T4.

Wir können jetzt auch gerne drüber diskutieren, ob der Super-Mario-Sprung vom WL besser ist als der Cone-KD vom Barbaren, ob das Squig-Pet schneller läuft als der Schattenkrieger schießt oder ob der Schwarzgardist schönere Waffen hat als der Schwertmeister. Unterschiede der Fringe-Klassen ändern leider derzeit herzlich wenig am Gesamtbild der AoE-Kriegsführung, und da liegen die Vorteile nunmal ganz klar beim Dreigestirn BW - Engi - WP gegenüber SORC - Magus - DoK.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (6. April 2009)

Der Allianzname geht ja mal gar nicht! 0/10


----------



## Ascían (6. April 2009)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Der Allianzname geht ja mal gar nicht! 0/10



Aus deutscher Sicht nicht, nein. Engländer sind da allerdings anderer Meinung.


EDIT: Song anlässlich des Events:




Einfach nur Hammer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So sollten Whines aussehen, lustig und unterhaltsam..


----------



## Azddel (6. April 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> EDIT: Song anlässlich des Events:



Danke! Wenn sowas dabei herauskommt, sollte man Altdorf unter Dauerbelagerung setzen :-)


----------



## Bekah (6. April 2009)

Ich finde es spielt immer auch ne Rolle wie die Charakter-Verteilung auf dem Server ist. Mann kann auf keinen Fall sagen das das jede Order Klasse besser is als die der Destros. 
Das der Sigi/Bw mit ihren Taktiken aber etwas besser da stehen als ihr Destro Pendant mag sein. Der Vorteil fällt aber nur deswegen so Gewaltig auf weil auch viele dieser Charaktere auf den Servern rumrennen. Es ist auch schwer auf langzeit zu Balancen weil ja jeden Tag neue Spieler oder Twinks T4 erreichen und sich alles langsam verschiebt. (wenn der Magus absolut imba wäre würde das glaub ich kaum auffallen)  

Ich ,selber Destro auf Carroburg, denke aber es gibt immer noch Überzahl, wenn mal die Destro Seite mal sich ordentlich sammeln würde und einfach ein paar mehr Spieler als die Order aufbringt gäbs auch nich 4 City Raids in der Woche, wenn sich alle auf Rappeln statt Aufgeben dann geht da auch was. Nichts desto Trotz AOE muss etwas ein gedämmt werden da sind wir uns denk ich alle einig. 

Aber zurück zum Thema GLÜCKWUNSCH wurde aber auch Zeit das der Karlchen mal die Unvermeidliche besucht.

MFG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bekah


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (6. April 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Auf Erengrad waren wir einmal bei den Unterbossen und die zerlegen nen Lost Vale Tank schon auf übelste Weise. 5000er Hits sind da ganz normal und nebenbei hauen die noch dicke AE raus.
> 
> Die Könige sind dann nochma ne Nummer härter...
> 
> ...



Naja nachdem CP geschwächt wird und AOE ebenfalls (ihr habt nun mal etwas mehr Feuermagier als wir Zauberer) wirds für euch wiederum etwas schwerer. Doch ich sag mal so, wenn noch mehr Destro Leute aufhören ist das bald keine Kunst mehr die Hauptstadt einzunehmen. Wenn ich bedenke, dass vor 2 Wochen noch auf 4-5 Servern "hoch" war und teilweise Warteschlangen und gestern ALLES auf mittel war (an einem Sonntag).... dann muss man einfach erkennen, dass Mythic und GOA wieder auf gutem Wege sind, viele Spieler zu verscheuchen. 

Ich hab erstmal auch nicht verlängert und lasse mein Abo auslaufen. Mal schauen, was die nächsten Patches bringen, die Balance ist derzeit einfach ein Witz und nervt dauernd.



Bekah schrieb:


> Das der Sigi/Bw mit ihren Taktiken aber etwas besser da stehen als ihr Destro Pendant mag sein. Der Vorteil fällt aber nur deswegen so Gewaltig auf weil auch viele dieser Charaktere auf den Servern rumrennen.



Das ist ja erst so, seitdem bekannt ist, dass diese Klassen zu stark sind. Kurz nach Release waren Feuermagier noch recht selten, nun sehe ich in jedem Szenario 3-4 Feuermagier. Letztens sogar 6 in einem. Da kann man dann nicht wirklich viel machen, da die ja alle nur 1 Taste drücken müssen für AOE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





heretik schrieb:


> Wir können jetzt auch gerne drüber diskutieren, ob der Super-Mario-Sprung vom WL besser ist als der Cone-KD vom Barbaren, ob das Squig-Pet schneller läuft als der Schattenkrieger schießt oder ob der Schwarzgardist schönere Waffen hat als der Schwertmeister. Unterschiede der Fringe-Klassen ändern leider derzeit herzlich wenig am Gesamtbild der AoE-Kriegsführung, und da liegen die Vorteile nunmal ganz klar beim Dreigestirn BW - Engi - WP gegenüber SORC - Magus - DoK.



Da ist mal einer, der versteht, was ich meine :>

Es gibt definitiv einige "unwichtige" Klassen wo Destruction vllt. besser bestückt ist als die Spiegelklasse auf Order Seite. Aber bei den für RVR WICHTIGEN KLASSEN hat Ordnung einfach klar die Nase vorn. Ich würde zu der Liste auch noch den Ritter sofern 1h benutzt wird dazu packen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (6. April 2009)

Auch bevor Sigi und BW so stark wurden haben wir problemlos gegen euch gehalten und zwar zu der Zeit als ihr 1. in der Überzahl wart und 2. eure Melee SG´s alles zerlegt haben .....

Da sollen wir es nach dem Nerf nimmer in eure Stadt schaffen ? Sogar als wir deutlich unterlegen waren haben wir das geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...lustig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrall13 (6. April 2009)

Hmm dachte ist so ne Hauptstadt in die jeder hineinmarschieren kann ( auch wenn er nicht gerade erfolgreich ist), dh es wird auch keine RvR kämpfe( also Spieler der anderen Fraktion eigentlich) dort geben wie?

Und kann man da jetzt zu 24 oder 48 rein hab schon beides gehört?


----------



## Ascían (6. April 2009)

Thrall13 schrieb:


> Hmm dachte ist so ne Hauptstadt in die jeder hineinmarschieren kann ( auch wenn er nicht gerade erfolgreich ist), dh es wird auch keine RvR kämpfe( also Spieler der anderen Fraktion eigentlich) dort geben wie?
> 
> Und kann man da jetzt zu 24 oder 48 rein hab schon beides gehört?



City geht auf: 

Alle Spieler versuchen rein zu kommen durchs Portal. City wird x-fach instanziert für jeweils 48vs48. 

Stage 1: 

48vs48 versuchen den jeweils anderen davon abzuhalten VP zu machen und Invader zu farmen. Und das in x Instanzen.

Stage 2: 

Der Gegner muss ab jetzt draußen bleiben, während man in 48er Instanzen versucht die Unterbosse zu legen, Hierbei gilt: Es gibt nur einen Try pro Boss. Die Bosse droppen 3-4 Kriegsherren-Items und erfordern full Darkpromise/Invader.

Stage 3: 

Man geht den König an, die am besten equippten Spieler der eigenen Fraktion bilden eine 24er Warband und versuchen es. Macht nur Sinn wenn Stage 2 schon so oft erreicht wurde, dass genug Leute full Kriegsherren tragen.


----------



## Thrall13 (6. April 2009)

Wie oft bzw unter welchen vorraussetzungen wird den eine city geöffnet(  nehme nur an die city 1. Fraktion?)

Was heißt VP machen

Und heißt so viel wie Invaders zu farmen die Deffende Fraktion, der die Stadt gehört killt die angreifenden "Eindringlinge"?


----------



## Bekah (6. April 2009)

@Stancer 

Meine Güte keiner hat gesagt das ihrs nicht schafft. Keiner hat gesagt das es wir nicht schaffen können. 
Das Dreier-Gespann aus Maschinist / BW / Sigi is einfach zur Zeit besser. Mal schauen wie es sich nächste Patch entwickelt.
An die vollkommene Balance glaub ich jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## DerTingel (6. April 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ich habe seine Posts weitestgehend mitbekommen, ich weiß was du meinst.
> Aber dann frage ich mich jetzt einfach mal:
> Wie kann es Destro auf einem gut besuchtem Server schaffen, den König zu legen, wenn die Ordnung so spielentscheidende Klassenvorteile hat?
> Ich musste zweimal gucken, bis ich realisierte, dass nicht die Ordnung, sondern die Destros siegreich waren.
> ...



du laberst wieder...spielst nichtmal und versuchst hier halbwahrheiten über gelesenes zu verbreiten...bleib doch einfach bei deinem WOW und nerv nicht hier im forum. danke.
mfg



xerkxes schrieb:


> Ich hab einen Zeloten mal im Szenario damit beobachtet, der sich dabei komischerweise bewegen konnte obwohl der tooltip meint, dass er gerootet wird (vielleicht auch spezielle Taktik). Der hat alle Gegner wie ein Schneepflug vor sich hergeschoben.



blablabla...seit wann spielst du nichtmehr? das ist schon lange nichtmehr möglich...aber hauptsache dumm rum labern und andere provozieren...naja...kinder eben.

b2t:
gz an die spieler...m.e. eine leistung auf die man stolz sein kann.
mfg


----------



## gnarf892 (6. April 2009)

Mein glückwunsch an die Gilde/Allianz!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azddel (6. April 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> du laberst wieder...spielst nichtmal und versuchst hier halbwahrheiten über gelesenes zu verbreiten...bleib doch einfach bei deinem WOW und nerv nicht hier im forum. danke.
> mfg
> 
> 
> ...



Das scheint wohl eher dein Metier zu sein. Ärger in der Schule?

Edit: "blablabla" ist eindeutig das einleuchtendste Argument bisher. Passt auf alles :-)


----------



## Stancer (6. April 2009)

Bekah schrieb:


> @Stancer
> 
> Meine Güte keiner hat gesagt das ihrs nicht schafft. Keiner hat gesagt das es wir nicht schaffen können.
> Das Dreier-Gespann aus Maschinist / BW / Sigi is einfach zur Zeit besser. Mal schauen wie es sich nächste Patch entwickelt.
> An die vollkommene Balance glaub ich jedenfalls nicht.



Weiss ich doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finds nur lächerlich, das es ne tolle News gibt über eine wirklich gute Leistung und alles nur drauf rumreitet wie schwer es die Destros doch haben und wie schlecht die Ordis sein müssen, wenn sie das mit ihren Überklassen nicht schaffen...

Egal ob Ordnung oder Destro , das war auf jeden Fall sicher viel Arbeit. Mein einziger Raid in einem MMO, der über ~13 Std ging war nen Gletscherhöhlen Raid in Daoc mit 250 Spielern, wobei da alleine 4-5 Std fürs Sammeln, Organisieren und Loot Würfern draufgingen. Dicht gefolgt von nem ML Raid über knapp 12 Std 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir sollten den Leuten unseren Respekt aussprechen und alle Ordnungsspieler sollten anstatt die Destros zu flamen sich lieber mal vor Augen führen welches Ziel wir nun haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Thrall13 : Kommt ganz auf den Server an. Momentan auf Erengrad schaffen wir(Ordnung) es alle 2-3 Tage in die Stadt aber immer nur Stufe 1, d.h. die Deffer können die Stadt verteidigen. Auf anderen Servern passiert das alle 2-3 Wochen einmal.

VP heisst "Victory Points" also Siegpunkte. Sobald man in der Stadt ist sammelt man die und die angreifende Seite muss genug davon sammeln und auf die nächste Stufe vorzurücken.

Und mit dem Abfarmen isses meist umgekehrt. Die Deffer verlassen meistens immer die Stadt und stellen sich vor die Stadt um dort Angreifer abzufarmen, die ja in die Stadt wollen. Dadurch sind in der Stadt keine Deffer mehr und die Angreifer in der Stadt müssen PQ´s farmen.


----------



## EisblockError (6. April 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Auch bevor Sigi und BW so stark wurden haben wir problemlos gegen euch gehalten und zwar zu der Zeit als ihr 1. in der Überzahl wart und 2. eure Melee SG´s alles zerlegt haben .....
> 
> Da sollen wir es nach dem Nerf nimmer in eure Stadt schaffen ? Sogar als wir deutlich unterlegen waren haben wir das geschafft
> 
> ...




Naja, problemlos gegengehalten sah anders aus, ihr ward nichtmehr so in nterzahl und wir standen trozdem immer vor Reikwald.

Jetzt seid ihr mehr (wer das bestreitet hat keine ahnung) und habt die stärkeren Klassen und trozdem ist es auf vielen Servern mit den locks ausgeglichen


----------



## Stancer (6. April 2009)

Ok ihr standet immer in Reikland aber weiter gings da nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Festungen habt ihr ab und an mal genommen aber nie 2. Dann nach etlichen gescheiterten Versuchen habt ihr es geschafft alle Destros zu vereinen und einen gewaltigen Ansturm loszulassen, dem auch wir dann nicht mehr standhalten konnten.

Ich erinner mich nun am liebsten an Sprüche einiger Destros "Die Ordnung wird es in 100 Jahren nicht in die US schaffen". 

100 Jahre wurden es dann nicht, sondern nur 7 Tage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gab da ne verdammt gute Planung und dank euren etwas zu eingebildeten Leuten, die Sätze wie oben abließen wurden wir noch mehr angespornt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Komischerweise begann nach unserem erfolgreichen Raid euer Niedergang. 1 weitere Woche später klingelten wir ein weiteres mal an und ab da wars eigentlich um euch geschehen. Es gab nochmal ein aufbäumen aber irgendwie ging es dort mit euch nur noch Bergab und ihr wurdet deutlich schwächer lange bevor der AE Patch kam.


----------



## MoVedder (6. April 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Stimmt, den legt jeder mit links, der wurd ja schon sooft gekillt.
> 
> Ich hab ihn vorgestern 3 mal nacheinander gekillt.
> 
> ...



Er spielt kein WAR mehr atm, also wenn irgendwas mal cool oder schön also bissl Spannung mit sich bringt, welchein diversen anderen Spiel nicht gefunden werden kann, muss er gleich flamen. ( Ja ich weiss du flamst nicht aber ich werde mich nicht mal mit dir auseinander setzen, weil du eben sexuell frustriert bist(?) )



Zum Topic:

Echt krasse Leistung, schon leicht nerdy aber wer die Zeit hat, y not lol

mfG


----------



## EisblockError (7. April 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Es hat ihnen wohl keiner gesagt, dass Ordnung imba ist und sie sich gefälligst unterzuordnen haben. /wave heretik




doch, die Order klassen sind imba (manche) und auf den meisten Deutschen!!! Servern ist Order auch in der Überzahl, auf dem Server wo der König fiel gibs aber deutlich mehr Destros.
Ich hab mir auf dem Server mal einen char erstellt: Jeden tag ist T1-T3 gelockt bzw überwiegend Rot und T4 ist immer Vor der Feste


----------



## Stancer (7. April 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> doch, die Order klassen sind imba (manche) und auf den meisten Deutschen!!! Servern ist Order auch in der Überzahl, auf dem Server wo der König fiel gibs aber deutlich mehr Destros.
> Ich hab mir auf dem Server mal einen char erstellt: Jeden tag ist T1-T3 gelockt bzw überwiegend Rot und T4 ist immer Vor der Feste



Ach das ist doch erst seit gestern so, weil die ganzen WTJ da nun hin sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BTW : Wie kommst du mit ner EU Version auf einen US Server ? Hast du 2 Versionen zuhause rumliegen oder extra Testversion runtergeladen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (7. April 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ach das ist doch erst seit gestern so, weil die ganzen WTJ da nun hin sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Karak Eight Peaks ist ein englischer Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (7. April 2009)

Echt ? Dachte wäre nen US Server... naja umso besser sogar dann kann ich da direkt auchma WTJ Spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber so haben wir die Amis immerhin im 1. Rennen geschlagen


----------



## Neduras79 (7. April 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> doch, die Order klassen sind imba (manche) und auf den meisten Deutschen!!! Servern ist Order auch in der Überzahl, auf dem Server wo der König fiel gibs aber deutlich mehr Destros.
> Ich hab mir auf dem Server mal einen char erstellt: Jeden tag ist T1-T3 gelockt bzw überwiegend Rot und T4 ist immer Vor der Feste



Ich finde es so lustig....

Als wir (Order) solche Argument gebracht haben wurden wir nur zerissen..... Wo sind die Beweise, Keine richtigen Zahlen, Nur Chars und keine aktiven Accounts!
Jetzt wo´s endlich bissal ausgeglichen ist wird von den Destros das heulen angefangen.

Klar ist seit dem Patch einiges schief (sehe ich an meiner Klasse sehr gut), aber als die meisten Server noch ein Ungleichgewicht hatten und alles Rot gelockt war hat man nix von den Destros gehört.

Auf Averland waren wir auch in der Unterzahl und haben einfach weiter gekämpft....

Ich glaub einfach das das AE Problem darin liegt das auf Order Seite einfach viele Leute Feuerzeuge spielen... Auf Destroseite haben immer viele Leute Tank/Melee Klassen gespielt.
Nachm Patch sind die AE´s einfach zu stark geworden und das führt zu dem gefühlten Ungleichgewicht.
In WAR sind die Klassen einfach/leider sehr schnell auf Maxlevel gespielt und dadurch verführt es dazu sich mal schnell ne OP Klasse nach oben zu spielen.

Ich bringe extra keine Fakten weil ich sie nicht kenne und auch kein großer Twinker bin! Sprich ich spiele einfach meinen Löwen und gut. Ich weiß nicht wer 5 dps mehr macht oder nen kürzeren Cooldown hat, aber denke das die Probleme eher an der schnelllebigen Spielmechanik liegen und nicht an den einzelnen Klassen

Mal schauen wie es weiter geht...und ja ich mag WAR gern nur zur Zeit lieg ich auch nur als Haufen Asche am Boden einer Grube....

Mfg Neduras


----------



## DefenderX (7. April 2009)

ProGamerrVonSkill schrieb:


> sonst würde man mit den noobs wipen




Oh mann jeder Post von dir ist eine Post zuviel... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maddin123 (7. April 2009)

DefenderX schrieb:


> Oh mann jeder Post von dir ist eine Post zuviel...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


also ich finde sie alle lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## doggystyle (7. April 2009)

Maddin123 schrieb:


> also ich finde sie alle lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich finde, er postet viel zu selten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Vuzell: dich hab ich doch gestern bei dem "Lehrer"-Geflame in der City gesehen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hitzedrachen (7. April 2009)

Solche Nachrichten will ich sehen, wenn es um WAR geht!

War für die Spieler bestimmt ein super Tag ;-)


----------



## EisblockError (7. April 2009)

Neduras79 schrieb:


> Ich finde es so lustig....
> 
> Als wir (Order) solche Argument gebracht haben wurden wir nur zerissen..... Wo sind die Beweise, Keine richtigen Zahlen, Nur Chars und keine aktiven Accounts!
> Jetzt wo´s endlich bissal ausgeglichen ist wird von den Destros das heulen angefangen.
> ...



1. Ich habe nie behauptet dass es früher ausgeglichen war, aber jetzt zu behaupten dass es Ausgeglichen ist wäre genau so eine Lüge

zum 2. Ja, aber es spielen so viele BW/Sigi weil die schon vor dem AE Patch einige vorteile Gegenüber ihren spiegel Klassen hatten.


----------



## Flexaroni (7. April 2009)

Der "AE-Patch", soso, da hab ich wohl wieder mal etwas verpasst.


----------



## Adalfried (7. April 2009)

Ich find es schön, dass ein König im Staub liegt und dass die Ordung es gepackt hat. Natürlich ist Balanced immer eine Frage und muss Mythic viel machen. Denn sie haben kein Gefühl für AE und Direkt Target. Viele Sprüche bei Sigi hielen um den gleichen Betrag, wie die vom Erzmagier. Die Werte von Willenskraft, kenn ich dazu leider nicht. Glaube aber nicht wirklich daran, dass diese so deutlich stark abweichen. Das gleiche im Damage bereich. 

Aber eine Zeit lang haben sie fast nur Destro gestärkt und Order Klassen geschwächt, jetzt scheinen sie dass ganze mal anders herum zu betreiben. Man kann nur hoffen dass sie mal da etwas gleichheit hin bekommen und das ganz zum laufen bekommen.


Aber mich stimmt die Nachricht am Anfang sehr traurig. 14h? Boar was sollen dass sein? Das ist doch Irre. Die Zeit hat doch kaum jemand normale. Selbst leute die Intensiver zocken haben nicht so viel Zeit. Das müsste heißen, man brauch eine Gilde mit Leuten, die so viel Zeit haben. Das ganze ist doch Wahnsinn. Sie sollten da mal bissel mehr daran drehen. Das Burg/Festungs Raids deutlich spannender und wichtiger werden und dieses "PQ" gefarme und Itemgefarme nicht so extrem ist, wie es jetzt ist.
Denn man brauch einen Full Equipten Tank, dass heißt lootlucker als Tanks ;p


----------



## Azddel (7. April 2009)

Adalfried schrieb:


> Ich find es schön, dass ein König im Staub liegt und dass die Ordung es gepackt hat.



Die Order hat es gepackt, im Staub zu liegen bzw ihr König, da hast du Recht. :-)


----------



## Adalfried (8. April 2009)

Jap les mir gerade das ding durch, naja ist halt Karl Tot, aber wer brauch den schon.

Ulthuan wird niemals fallen und die Zwerge sterben auch net. =)

Ich staune nur dass immer hier im Forum davon geredet wird wie stark derzeit Order ist, wie unfair BW und Sigi sind. Aber dennoch die Destro haut Karl um?


----------



## doggystyle (8. April 2009)

Adalfried schrieb:


> Ich staune nur dass immer hier im Forum davon geredet wird wie stark derzeit Order ist, wie unfair BW und Sigi sind. Aber dennoch die Destro haut Karl um?



Erst liest du den TE nicht richtig durch, dann schaust du dir die Threadposts nicht an... Lies dir mal alles durch und du wirst auch die vielen Gründe finden, warum die Destros auf K8P das geschafft haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf unseren deutschen Servern wird das wohl so schnell nicht vorkommen.


----------



## Adalfried (8. April 2009)

Das les ich, aber das Prob ist dass die Grundlage dafür derzeit ja ein Ungleichgewicht ist. also 3:1 Überlegenheit oder sowas. Dann aber noch sehr viel Farm arbeit und dann noch viel Zeit. Von der Ausrüstung vom Tank reden wir garnicht.


----------



## Dagon1 (8. April 2009)

Genau. Das Ungleichgewicht ist eine Sache aber der Wille eine andere. Solange es um Inhalte des Spiels geht die keine beschränkte Spieleranzahl erzwingt kann man jede ungleichheit der Skills mit Masse aufwiegen. 
Ich spiele Destro auf Carroburg und in der Regel kriegen wir grad auch auf die Mütze ABER sobald wir mal eine WB mit Hand und Fuß aufbauen und diszipliniert über TS arbeiten können wir auch eine Ordungsübermacht schlagen.
Der Schlüssel ist nicht immer Rumgeheule sonder auch Zusammenarbeit und Disziplin.


----------



## Phineas Phreak (9. April 2009)

Wuced schrieb:


> Da sie ja alle einen gewissen Rufrang haben müßen um die Sets zu tragen Scheien sie ja nicht nur Glück gehabt zu haben.
> Also es auf 1 Moral und 1 Taktik zu begrenzen find ich schwach ich benutz die super Taktik nichtmal so wenig Flüche wie es im Game giebt und die machen so wenig Schaden das ich ihn normal immer geheilt bekomm gerad bei 2 Heilern pro Gruppe.
> Ich find den Zeloten zb. besser als der Runi allein sein Kick der dich 5-6mal hintereinader trifft is schon cool.
> Mfg



@all: Tut sich außer mir sonst noch jemand schwer, diese obigen Absätze zu interpretieren? Mir würden Satzzeichen und etwas besser ausformulierte Sätze enorm helfen, denke ich... 
Sorry - nicht bös gemeint - aber ich bin neu bei MMORPG's bla, etc, und tu mir so schon recht schwer mit den ganzen Abkürzungen...

[schleim]
Ansonsten cooles Forum - bin schon weit kein "Nackerbatzerl" mehr in Online Rollenspielen - auch Dank dieses Forums!
[/schleim]


----------



## Rorgak (9. April 2009)

Phineas schrieb:


> @all: Tut sich außer mir sonst noch jemand schwer, diese obigen Absätze zu interpretieren? Mir würden Satzzeichen und etwas besser ausformulierte Sätze enorm helfen, denke ich...
> Sorry - nicht bös gemeint - aber ich bin neu bei MMORPG's bla, etc, und tu mir so schon recht schwer mit den ganzen Abkürzungen...
> 
> [schleim]
> ...



14 Stunden um den Endcontent zu schaffen? Da müsst ihr wohl erstmal 75% der BEvölkerung auf dem Server  abziehen, ich denke nicht das mher leute diesen Zeitaufwand akzeotieren bzw. sich leisten können ;-)


----------



## Dagon1 (9. April 2009)

Eigentlich ist es ja gedacht das die Leute der Fraktion das abwechselnd mache..ergo alle dazu beitragen. Aber diese Leute wollten halt alles alleine machen.


----------



## softcake_orange (9. April 2009)

Da war ich wohl etwas zu langsam...

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=98720


----------



## Grongrimm (9. April 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> 7 Monate und nein: Die Behütung scheint das Problem zu sein, nicht der Kampf selber. Rufrang 65, Dropglück und so ein Spaß. Deswegen fragte ich ja, ob den Kampf selber schon jemand gesehen hat.




boah was willst du eig in dem forum ????

geh in deins und gut isst    (kiddys at the game world sucken)

geh dein "mega highend lvl 80 priest spieln mit den du jeden killst (lols)"


----------



## Miracolax (9. April 2009)

Grongrimm schrieb:


> boah was willst du eig in dem forum ????
> 
> geh in deins und gut isst    (kiddys at the game world sucken)
> 
> geh dein "mega highend lvl 80 priest spieln mit den du jeden killst (lols)"




Schon klar, nur ein wenig negatives zum heiligen Freeze- oder Laghammer gesagt, und schon ist man automatisch WoW-Kid. lol. Es will euch doch keiner eure heile Welt wegnehmen, ihr dürft euch doch gerne von Tier zu Tier durchruckeln und laggen oder (wenn es denn die Server gestatten) einen 14h Raid auf die Hauptstadt veranstalten.


----------



## Ascían (10. April 2009)

Wurde heute in Reikland/Erengrad wieder sehr schön deutlich woran's liegt: Die meisten Leute spielen halt auf Rechnern, die diesen Namen schon seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr verdienen. Lags gabs zwar auch, aber nur kleine Verzögerungen beim Cast.


----------



## OldboyX (10. April 2009)

> 14 Stunden um den Endcontent zu schaffen? Da müsst ihr wohl erstmal 75% der BEvölkerung auf dem Server abziehen, ich denke nicht das mher leute diesen Zeitaufwand akzeotieren bzw. sich leisten können ;-)



Spätestens jetzt sollte klar sein, dass WAR in dieser Hinsicht auch nichts anderes ist als jenes andere verhasste 3 Buchstaben MMO. Farmen, farmen, farmen um das equip zu holen und extrem hoher Zeitaufwand um das Endgame zu meistern. Letztlich ist auch noch der Endgegner eine 24 Mann Instanz, die so große Item-Ansprüche stellt, dass ein "casual" sie wohl nie von innen sehen wird. Natürlich muss man das nicht, aber müssen tut man das auch in sonst keinem MMO. Klar, ein firstkill ist nun zeitlich keine Messlatte. Doch andererseits wäre es auch absolut doof, wenn man den obersten Boss der gegnerischen Fraktion so ohne weiteres in 1 bis 2 Stunden abfarmen könnte.

Mich persönlich stört das überhaupt nicht, ich finde es gut, dass es auch diese Art von Content gibt, weil man dann immer etwas hat, das man noch nicht erreicht hat oder wovon man wenigstens träumen kann, dass man es eines Tages tun wird. Lustig ist nur, wie dieses Forum vor und zum Release von WAR überflutet wurde mit "Items zählen nichts in WAR", "man muss nicht farmen in WAR" etc. und man sofort angegriffen wurde, wenn man vorsichtig darauf hin wies, dass alle diese Spiele nach dem "Sammel- und Verbesserungsprinzip" funktionieren.

@ Topic

Gz zum firstkill.


----------



## Lari (10. April 2009)

Grongrimm schrieb:


> boah was willst du eig in dem forum ????
> 
> geh in deins und gut isst    (kiddys at the game world sucken)
> 
> geh dein "mega highend lvl 80 priest spieln mit den du jeden killst (lols)"


Hehe, alles klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Danke für den Tipp mit dem Priester, ist eine gute Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (14. April 2009)

Kleines Update:

Auf Eltharion, einem weiteren EU-Server , ist diesmal Tchar'zanek gefallen. 

Quelle:

http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...ad.php?t=278075

Gratulation an die Order! Rache ist süß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

